# EOs in aluminum cans - pouring, etc.



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

I bought some lemongrass EO a month ago.  It came in an aluminum can.  It was very messy to pour!  The EO ran down the sides of the can and there was no way to avoid it!

How do you all deal with this?

It came with a white stopper inside, which was tough to pull out, so I left it overnight without the stopper.  Then when I shook it the next day, the EO came out from under the lid!

So, I put that stopper back on it and have to pry it off every time I use it.  Is this the way it is supposed to go??

I opened it last night to pour some into a dish to freshen the air and it seems to have lost its scent to a great degree!  That is so strange, because the EO that I had in my little dish had been strong even to that day, but the new pour out of that can is not nearly as strong.  What could have happened to it, I wonder??


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 1, 2016)

I make a terrible mess pouring out of most any type of container, but have some luck using the chopstick method. Place a chopstick/pipette/stick horizontally on the top of the container, then tip the container so the liquid runs down the stick. I finally got the hang of it with some practice using water.
Sorry I'm not sure what could have caused your EO to lose scent that easily other than maybe the container lid didn't have a good seal??


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, you put that stopper on and remove it every time.  Most EOs are not that strong when placed on a dish in the open air without air flow going over it, or heating it, or something.

However, you could be dealing with an adulterated EO.  Did you buy it from a reputable soap supplier?


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Susie said:


> Yes, you put that stopper on and remove it every time.  Most EOs are not that strong when placed on a dish in the open air without air flow going over it, or heating it, or something.
> 
> However, you could be dealing with an adulterated EO.  Did you buy it from a reputable soap supplier?



Yes.  Bulk apothecary.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2016)

I always replace the stopper in my aluminum bottles of oils


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I make a terrible mess pouring out of most any type of container, but have some luck using the chopstick method. Place a chopstick/pipette/stick horizontally on the top of the container, then tip the container so the liquid runs down the stick. I finally got the hang of it with some practice using water.
> Sorry I'm not sure what could have caused your EO to lose scent that easily other than maybe the container lid didn't have a good seal??



Thanks for the great idea!  I will have to give that a try!



cmzaha said:


> I always replace the stopper in my aluminum bottles of oils



How do you get the stopper off easily?  I feel afraid that I will break my short nails every time!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 2, 2016)

I have the aluminum ones from New direction (not sure if they're the same but it sounds like it).  The key for me seems to be to make sure you do a full pour, not try to get a little bit out at a time. If you just need a little I would use a dropper.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jan 2, 2016)

I buy from BA too. I dont leave the white plug/stopper in. I hate that thing, lol. But like it was said above, a full pour helps. I still spill down the sides, just keep a towl handy.


----------



## narnia (Jan 2, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I make a terrible mess pouring out of most any type of container, but have some luck using the chopstick method. Place a chopstick/pipette/stick horizontally on the top of the container, then tip the container so the liquid runs down the stick. I finally got the hang of it with some practice using water.
> Sorry I'm not sure what could have caused your EO to lose scent that easily other than maybe the container lid didn't have a good seal??





HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> I buy from BA too. I dont leave the white plug/stopper in. I hate that thing, lol. But like it was said above, a full pour helps. I still spill down the sides, just keep a towl handy.



It is very inefficient.  Seems like they would have come up with a better pouring spout...like in the olive oils that you buy in the grocery store.  And better seal on the lid so that the plugs would not have to be reinserted every time...to have to go through literal pain to work the plug out again.  

When I left the plug out and shook the can, the contents ran out under the lid, so not a good seal.  I was afraid of losing potency like that.


----------



## Susie (Jan 3, 2016)

That's why the plug is there.


----------



## Spice (Jan 4, 2016)

narnia said:


> Yes.  Bulk apothecary.



I have bought those same cans. I dont remember any issues with pouring. 
My EOs now come in brown glass (I use another supplier) and those are harder to pour, so I use pipettes. I have a pipette for every eo I use. When I finish off an eo, I use that bottle to hold my pipette for that type eo. I get 100 pipettes at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IQTSE0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

hope this helps.


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

Spice said:


> I have bought those same cans. I dont remember any issues with pouring.
> My EOs now come in brown glass (I use another supplier) and those are harder to pour, so I use pipettes. I have a pipette for every eo I use. When I finish off an eo, I use that bottle to hold my pipette for that type eo. I get 100 pipettes at Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IQTSE0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> hope this helps.



Thank you!!  That is VERY helpful!!  I suppose you can write the name of that EO on the bulb part.  Where do you keep the pipette before you have an empty bottle?


----------



## Spice (Jan 5, 2016)

narnia said:


> Thank you!!  That is VERY helpful!!  I suppose you can write the name of that EO on the bulb part.  Where do you keep the pipette before you have an empty bottle?


In a bigger jar and I use the bulb to label them.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 5, 2016)

Spice - what a good idea! I feel so bad about throwing away the disposable pipettes.

Narnia - this is why I measuring my EOs and FOs by volume and not by weight. *prepares for wrist slap* I hate hate HATE when it runs down the bottle and is wasted - especially expensive EOs! I just hold my measuring spoon (stainless steel) and just hold the spoon against the lip of the jar.


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Spice - what a good idea! I feel so bad about throwing away the disposable pipettes.
> 
> Narnia - this is why I measuring my EOs and FOs by volume and not by weight. *prepares for wrist slap* I hate hate HATE when it runs down the bottle and is wasted - especially expensive EOs! I just hold my measuring spoon (stainless steel) and just hold the spoon against the lip of the jar.



I hate wasting, too, so that is the reason for this thread...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 5, 2016)

I love the idea of re-using the pipettes. I never mastered a good pour without waste! Pipettes saved me a fortune in EO's and were brilliant for measuring smaller amounts for creams. But I hated throwing them away. Such a simple idea. I think I can keep the pipettes in some cans! :razz:


----------



## Spice (Jan 6, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I love the idea of re-using the pipettes. I never mastered a good pour without waste! Pipettes saved me a fortune in EO's and were brilliant for measuring smaller amounts for creams. But I hated throwing them away. Such a simple idea. I think I can keep the pipettes in some cans! :razz:



Yeah, and label the cans; I like that too. I use my pipettes till the bulb splits.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 6, 2016)

I rubber band the pipette to the EO bottle.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 6, 2016)

I like Houseofwool's idea (and user name) but I store my stuff in my basement, so for me it would be better to keep my pipette's in a Ziploc so they don't collect dust.


----------



## narnia (Jan 6, 2016)

What size pipettes are best for EOs?  Seems like the 3ml would take about 10 dips to make 1 oz.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 6, 2016)

I use the 3 ml size.


----------

